# Possible to use 902 update with 901 radio?



## Levenly (Mar 19, 2012)

I have been on 901 for a while, and saw some new ICS roms and decided to give .902 plus the various roms a shot. However, after upgrading to .902, like many others, my signal and speeds were severely cut back. Is it at all possible to cut the .901 radio and replace it in the .902 update? My goal was to hopefully run the 901 radio on an ICS rom.


----------

